
Ask HN: Non-native English speakers, what are your biggest struggles at work? - soneca
I am interested in learning what kind of difficulties non-native English speakers, like myself, face when working on English speaking environments.
======
kalium-xyz
Though not language related: coworkers who don't understand that formats for
addresses differ depending on the country. It can be quite hard to understand
the way to read an address from a foreign country.

Also some confusion on when the week (calendar, not work week) ends (some
countries end the week at Saturday rather than Sunday).

